# WTB Western 69981 mount & truckside 2015 2500HD



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

Looking for a mount & truckside harness (3-plug) for 2015 GMC Sierra 2500HD.
thank you
matt


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a couple of those mounts

No 3 plug harness for that year


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Where you located?


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

thank you, gentlemen.
located in south central indiana (Bloomington).
please reply with photos or condition and price on what you have avaialble. 
PM is okay if you dont want to post it for some reason.
thanks again


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2 sets there

$400 a set OBO

I can ship in the lower 48 for around an additional $50 per set typically.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> 2 sets there
> 
> $400 a set OBO
> 
> ...


The pit does have a bottom!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> The pit does have a bottom!


It's a crock...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> The pit does have a bottom!


:laugh:


----------

